# Beta testers for TiVo -> Video iPod



## Luv2BeLDS97 (Apr 30, 2005)

(quoted from Tivo's press release website dated 11/21/2005)



> TiVo said it will begin testing the feature in the coming weeks with a select group of TiVo Series2 subscribers who own the Apple Video iPod or PSP devices. TiVo said it plans to make the feature available to its entire standalone TiVo Series2 subscriber base as early as the first quarter of next year.


I have a video iPod, how is TiVo going to find me to test it for them?  OR do I need to contact TiVo somehow?

*raises hand and yells to TiVo* I HAVE A VIDEO IPOD!! I JUST BOUGHT IT LAST WEEK! I am *AVAILABLE*


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I have a PSP and available also!


----------



## Luv2BeLDS97 (Apr 30, 2005)

Resist said:


> I have a PSP and available also!


ROFL...stand in line behind me..

*holds up a sign that reads "AVAILABLE VIDEO IPOD TESTERS" right outside TiVo HQ*


----------



## jazz007 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, please let me know how I can subscribe to this beta service. I have both a VPOD and a PSP.


----------



## ptrader (Nov 3, 2005)

Me too! Me too! One brand spanking new video ipod and brand new P4 HT computer just waiting, wanting, begging to be a beta tester...

Also, the article I read claims the software is available to current subscribers...but I haven't found it yet!


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

The Tivo beta is not currently available to anyone.

However you can get your video to your iPod today. It is a fairly easy process, but there are a few steps. Take a look at Dave Zatz's site  for this sort of information. Especially see his 11/21 article on Tivo->iPod/Psp.

Tivo does not do wide release betas like with computer software, except in the final weeks before final release. In all likelihood the number of beta testers at first will be very small and drawn for the most part from ranks of known former testers.


----------



## Re-Hash (Aug 24, 2005)

Tivo->iPod? try Videora
http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/


----------



## aegrant00 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I for one believe that the testing will be phenomenal. I own these devices and look forward to these developments.

Andy


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Another solution already exists for automated .tivo download and conversions, for ipods, psp's, etc.

It's currently free and auto-cuts commericals too.

http://www.tvharmony.com/main/products.php


----------



## MediaDog (Jan 17, 2005)

To TiVo beta manager,

I am a long time (read since TiVo year 1) faithful TiVo owner.

I currently have a TiVo Series 2 160HR (among others) and also have:

New iPod with Video (60GB)
New iMac G5 2Ghz (with 10.4 and a second drive with 10.3)
Fairly New Windows XP Pro system (2.7Ghz)
Broadband Cable service @ 3Mbs.
I use the current TiVo-to-go software

And I would love to be considered for your alpha/beta testing of TiVo-To-Go for iPod with video use.

I have been a TiVo beta tester in the past (many years ago), and would love to be one again.

I have kept my 'application' for beta status at the TiVo Website up to date, but it does not offer an option for me to tell you that I am also an iPod with Video owner. 

So... if your reading this =) please consider me, or at least have someone update the TiVo Beta form on the website so we can update it and be considered thru normal channels.

I can be contacted at: andrew 'at' merlinmedia 'dot' com

Thanks,

MediaDog

PS. This is a first post under this new ID, I have long since forgotten my original login to the TiVo community forums from back in the early years. Sorry for the cross post, I saw this one after posting on the other thread.


----------



## lowepg (Sep 21, 2005)

MediaDog said:


> To TiVo beta manager,
> 
> *full resume and astral sign snipped*


Dude,

The original poster isnt the beta manager... they aint gonna troll these forums looking for YOU...

lol


----------



## jspain3 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm having trouble with the TVHarmony conversion. When I use TVHarmony, it finishes in .68 seconds and nothing is actually done. 

I tried using just the TiVo converter outside of the TVHarmony application and after asking for my TiVo's IP address, it produces an error: "Failed to communicate with your TiVo" or something like that.

Is this because my signal strength happened to be low at the time (roughly 25-30%)?


----------



## Okeemike (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey guys, go back online to your Beta application. There is now a specific question about a video iPod and PSP.


----------

